# A couple from NYC



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

I thought I would go back through some older images I have and found a couple worth sharing. (Click on the images to view higher resolutions)

Thanks for looking as always.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

:jawdrop:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic, but you already knew that from my comments on Flickr!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Missmodena310 said:


> :jawdrop:


Thanks. I appreciate the feedback.



chicagofan00 said:


> Absolutely fantastic, but you already knew that from my comments on Flickr!  Keep up the great work!


Thanks "chicagofan00". Your comments here, and over at Flickr are VERY much appreciated and valued.

Today saw the arrival of my new "toys"... a Manfrotto 055xprob tripod and 332RC2 head. Hopefully that'll be a sturdy set of legs!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Skiddy said:


> Thanks "chicagofan00". Your comments here, and over at Flickr are VERY much appreciated and valued.
> 
> Today saw the arrival of my new "toys"... a Manfrotto 055xprob tripod and 332RC2 head. Hopefully that'll be a sturdy set of legs!


Your welcome and your comments are much appreciated as well.

It looks like you got yourself a nice tripod and head. I'll be interested to hear how you like them. I got a Manfrotto tripod and head as well and love them! :thumbup:


----------



## tati25 (Mar 16, 2010)

Awsome pics. Love the colors...


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

tati25 said:


> Awsome pics. Love the colors...


Thanks!

@Chicagofan00: From first impression the tripod/head are built like a tank and are not the lightest but I reckon they will be a great addition to my gear. The head is certainly interesting in it's design and function. I bought it unseen but I kinda like it. It will be interesting to see how it holds with bigger, heavier lenses on it (when I drop the cash on those!)

Anyway, here's another from my NYC set:


----------

